
Why We’re Suing Facebook For $25 Million In Statutory Damages - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/31/why-were-suing-facebook-for-25-million-in-statutory-damages/
======
tlrobinson
April Fools. Read to the bottom and it's clearly a joke.

But it's a day early (though to be fair, it _is_ April 1st in some parts of a
world)

Please please please don't post every single April Fools joke you see on the
internet tomorrow. If it's particularly hacker-worthy, then sure. This is not.

~~~
kschrader
Let's just restrict it to jokes that are actually funny. That should weed out
most of them. (Including this one.)

------
philippp
"We’ll be filing the lawsuit tomorrow" isn't the punchline.

"I can say without hubris that I am a very important person" is. ;)

~~~
hollywoodcole
haha..I lolz

------
hollywoodcole
I'm so freaking Gullible, I was about to write a big long comment referring to
Facebook. Touche Michael Arrington!

~~~
ArcticCelt
Bastards, I only realized I got fooled at: "Later on, he also unfriended me."

------
TrevorJ
Dammit. I was really hoping to have ONE legitimate news story to follow
tomorrow.

------
pmorici
Is this a joke? or is this guy serious...

~~~
kajecounterhack
Its a joke.

Though I have to admit he had me up until he started talking about second
degree burns.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Triple soy latte was a great touch... hahaha

